# What Oil To Use?



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

What oil should I use in my new Toro. I was going to use synthetic auto oil, like Castrol, Valvoline, Quaker State etc.
Manual specs 5w30.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

IMO, they are the same unless it's a new vehicle, or somekind of high performance eng. 


-efisher-


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

The brand is not all that important as is the 5W-30 grade. (although you wont have to look far to find someone to disagree with this statement). 

Since it it brand new you may want to change the oil after the first 5 hours of operation. This is a break in oil change where in the first few hours of running you will generate extra metal particles in the oil. Some engine mfg suggest this or something like it. Even if your manual does not suggest it - it is not a bad thing to do. If you do this, use conventional 5w -30 for the break in oil change. What ever brand you have. Afterwards I would use synthetic 5w-30.

With synthetic you will get the benefit of easier starting in cold weather and added protection.

For another $2 or so I think it is worth it. Go for it!

What brand of engine is it?


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Snake Oil? 

Due to recent changes in automotive motor oil formulations, it is recommended to avoid using automotive oils in air cooled engines.

What changed about automotive motor oils? *The allowable levels of Zinc and Phosphorus were reduced by about half in 2010 and that’s after they had already been reduced in years previous to 2010. *This reduction lowers the thermal conductivity and anti-wear properties of the oil. *Air cooled engines are impacted by this change much more than water cooled engines because air cooled engines depend on the motor oil to carry heat to cool the engine. *


Why was this change made to automotive oils? *When automobiles consume oil, these elements exiting through the exhaust can damage the car’s catalytic converter, causing an increase in pollution emissions. 

What about synthetic oils like Mobil One or Castrol Syntec? *If an oil is intended and marketed for road vehicle use then it falls under this regulation and even though it is synthetic it lacks the needed zinc and phosphorus levels to provide maximum protection for air cooled engines.

Are there synthetic oils formulated for small engines available? Yes, among the offerings, Kawasaki offers a synthetic blend motor oil and Toro offers a fully synthetic motor oil as does Amsoil. *We carry these products and also offer conventional non-synthetic oils formulated for air cooled engines.

Are there additives that can be used with standard automotive oil to increase its protection for air cooled engines? *Yes. *One such product is GM’s EOS (Engine Oil Supplement) part # 88862586. *Our experience has been that it’s less trouble and less expensive to just buy oil that has the right formula to begin with.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Lots of discussions here...

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/79881-oil-changes-synthetic-vs-regular.html?highlight=synthetic

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/65289-0w-30-5w-30-synthetic-new-toro-826-hd-oxe.html?highlight=synthetic

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/61825-synthetic-vs-dino.html?highlight=synthetic

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/7866-questions-about-5w-30-vs-10w-30-conventional-vs-synthetic.html?highlight=synthetic


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Run plain old dino oil in it for the first 5 hrs of op. than you can put that fancy oil stuff in.*


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I think for any machine you are starting at below freezing, esp if its close to zero*F, they syn oil will make starting easier, esp if you have to use a recoil starter. I use syn in all my 4 stroke machines. The extra cost is worth it just for the ease of starting.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Well that's good to know, I've been using the advanced auto parts brand 10w30 (older tecumseh) they've recently been rebranded as valvolene. But now will try Ariens/toro/Honda brand oil


-efisher-


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Pretty much what I thought. 
The same thoughts as mentioned on other sites dealing with motors.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

My new Toro says to change it after the first 2 hours so check your manual as not to void the warranty, not sure they could even tell but why take the chance! I plan on changing mine at 2 hours then again after another 3 hours. At that time I may go full synthetic, currently using a blend.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd go with a non-energy conserving 5W30... syn or petro-based.


Havoline/Chevron has a 5w30 that's a syn blend and can be found in a 5qt jug for around $13.xx at W*mart. This is a great oil for very little $$$.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

uberT said:


> I'd go with a non-energy conserving 5W30... syn or petro-based.
> 
> 
> Havoline/Chevron has a 5w30 that's a syn blend and can be found in a 5qt jug for around $13.xx at W*mart. This is a great oil for very little $$$.


I believe that is what is commonly called a HIGH Mileage oil. They have more zinc and phosphorous as well as seal conditioners to reduce leaks. There are a number of options out there in dyno and synthetic.

Good observation UberT!


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

As others have said,go with a 5w-30 dyno oil for break-in,and synthetic from then on.

Don't spend the money for a big name oil.The Supertech synthetic sold at your nearest WallyWorld is VERY good oil and costs less-I use it myself.

If I could find the website,I'd post a link to the petroleum institute's test results for the Supertech synth. oil.It passed all tests with flying colors.Less expensive does not always mean crap.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I've used the SuperTech oil. 
As good as other oils.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Right now you can get the NAPA brand full synthetic oil on sale for 2.99/qt. USD.

Made by Valvoline. I have used it many times.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

mrfixit said:


> I've used the SuperTech oil.
> As good as other oils.


I use Supertech myself in my lawnmowers and snowblowers. The reason is because technically it's a really good oil and honestly how long does it last before you dump it out and put new oil ,and how much does it cost ,peanuts. You probably only get 10 to 20 hours a year and it. I go in synthetic especially in the cold for one simple reason. You can't deny that most the wear where takes place that first couple of seconds before the oil gets splashed around and doing its job no matter what the engine is. Synthetic just plain pours, pumps, splashes far faster and better than Dino when it nasty cold. :t09015:


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

While they have reduced the level of zinc and phosphorus in modern oils, I have not had trouble running any of my 4 stroke machines on plain old 5w/30 Mobil 1. I've been running our '98 Jeep 4.0 Six (flat tappets) and '98 Subaru 2.5 (bucket tappets) on Valvoline Max-Life and we have not had cam or lifter trouble on either. The Jeep has about 170,000 on it while Subaru has about 186,000....


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 28, 2016)

The last few years, I've just used the Toro multi-weight Synthetic in my 2008 Toro Personal-Pace mower, & the 1998 MTD/Huskee 8/26 s/b.

I've had ZERO issues. I've also left the Synthetic in my mower for TWO summers this time! Looked almost as BLUE as when it went in! Mower still runs great. Full-Syn is some pretty tough stuff!
Cost?!?!? WHO CARES! The engines are used so little anyway.
This is Fargo, ND. It gets **** cold here. This morning, it was -20F! God forbid...if I had to blow snow @ even -10F, I smile because I know it'll start easy. Thankfully, we'll be in the 20's....ABOVE this week!

PS- I always use a little Seafoam in ALL my small engines...continuously.

Faron


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Faron79 said:


> T
> PS- I always use a little Seafoam in ALL my small engines...continuously.
> 
> Faron



Just curious Faron. Do you use the seaform in the oil or only in the gas? Maybe both?
Thannks.


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi T824!
Most of the time, I use it just in the gas.
A couple times tho', I've added a little Seafoam in the oil a while b4 an oil change. 
* There's no "set" length of time to leave it in the crankcase, since we don't know how many hours the engine will be used! 
* It does need to be in the crankcase for a little while, so it can help dissolve some contaminants while the engine is working.
* This is entirely arbitrary, but if you're having an average winter, I'd maybe add a 1/4-cup (maybe a little less) of SF to the oil a month b4 you'll change the s/b oil.
* For my CAR, I'll add about a cup 200 or so miles b4 its planned oil change. Drive energetically some! An engine needs some heat & load to work the SF around the components.

Faron


----------



## tomb (Aug 24, 2018)

So I guess my Toro 622 is overdue after 18 years with original oil?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tomb said:


> So I guess my Toro 622 is overdue after 18 years with original oil?


sounds like the generator i serviced today. 18 years between oil changes. have any pics of this toro? did you check oil level? any oil left?


----------

